# Coca Cola Bottle Value Guide? Listing of what cities/bottlers bottled Coca Coala from Hutch/Straightsided era?



## gaylonrolison (Jun 25, 2020)

Good afternoon. I am a relatively new collector. I have 2 questions?
1-Is there a Coca Cola Bottle Value Guide?
2-Is there a Listing of what cities/bottlers bottled Coca Coala from Hutch/Straightsided era?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 25, 2020)

I know Bob Porter makes a nice Coke Book. List most known Cokes, but no Values, just a Rarity rating. Leon.


----------



## gaylonrolison (Jun 25, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I know Bob Porter makes a nice Coke Book. List most known Cokes, but no Values, just a Rarity rating. Leon.



Leon where can I pick one up at?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 25, 2020)

I picked mine up off ebay many years ago. they don't come up too often though. SodaBob SodapopBob? may know more about the Book? LEON.


----------

